# What do you get when a pair of breeders hatch a dummy egg?



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

These, of course!









Walked into the breeder/OB loft yesterday, and when everyone came off their nests to eat, I heard the loudest peeping coming from a nest on the floor in the corner. At first, I thought, "Well, one of my 'teens' got in to eat the pigeon's food and can't get out". But nope, no fledgling chick here, just a newly hatched one!  When the girls are laying eggs regularly, and we have enough in the fridge, I use chicken eggs for dummy eggs. The birds get all the joy of hatching, without worrying about more pidgies. Plus, these are free, and hopefully this will turn out to be a hen, so I can have more eggs 
Although my last two 'pigeon chickens', RJ and Columbus, have been roosters. Third time's a charm?
Anyways, isn't he/she just adorable?  Out of all the chicks in the bator (which the others are a couple days older than him), he is the biggest of them all, and the fluffiest! Very, very soft floof, and he doesn't mind being held at all. I think if it turns out to be a hen, her name will be Livia. Orrrr...if it's another rooster, maybe John Doe after his 'dad', John Deere. LOL

Edit: Another thing I thought I would mention, this little guy came out of one of those big brown 'jumbo' eggs like you see at Walmart. Yes, pigeons will sit on those! And boy do they look funny on top of a chicken egg that big, haha.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

That is awesome Becky


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Becky,
Last year I had a pair of figuritas hatch out a bantam egg, 2 different times. Boy, do thse pidgies have a puzzled look on their face first time they look at that new baby, huh?
Daryl


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

Just what i'm thinking. But i'm thinking about quail egg. Is it right to do? Lol


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Adorable !!! 


Here is hoping you have a HEN this time!!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

pigeonmama said:


> Becky,
> Last year I had a pair of figuritas hatch out a bantam egg, 2 different times. Boy, do thse pidgies have a puzzled look on their face first time they look at that new baby, huh?
> Daryl


They sure do! They're probably wondering where the heck those genes came from! Haha 


Yeasmin, quail eggs would work too  You could probably fit 3 under a pigeon, since they are so small.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

thats so cool, I bet it is alot easier than using the incubator, they do all the work! too bad they can't fit more under them, but if you had alot of pairs going at the same time you could get a few....hope you get your hen!


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm definit to do it. But my quails haven't start to give egg..:-(


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

It's a precious little thing. You guys are hilarious!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That's cutest, funniest looking pigeon I ever saw. What a sweetie.


----------

